
Show HN: Codeless Tests for GraphQL and REST APIs - apifordev2
https://github.com/kiranz/just-api/blob/master/README.md
======
verdverm
Projects which start their readme with an ask for donations turn me off,
especially now that it is so easy to enable the "sponsor" button on github

